
How to Build a Self-Conscious machine - ezhil
https://www.wired.com/story/how-to-build-a-self-conscious-ai-machine/
======
drallison
Isn't English a grand language? Is a "self-conscious machine" one which is
self-aware or one which is painfully aware of itself and a bit embarrassed?

